# How to keep my cat inside at night?



## looby (May 7, 2009)

Hello,
I've recently found myself with a lovely cat who, as far as I know, was abandoned. He started hanging round my block of flats and I started feeding him in the mornings, and gradually over time he began to spend more and more time with me. 
I tend to bring him in in the morning, he sleeps most of the day and goes outside late afternoon then I bring him back in again in the evening. Because I live in an upstairs flat I'd rather he didn't go out at night just for peace of mind. He tends to get restless around 10/11 pm or on the odd occasion that he has stayed he starts crying at the front door at around 2 or 3 am. Should I just ignore his cries and make him stay? How can I train him to sleep at night? Or should I let him spend the nights outside?

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hi we had a cat very very much like this hanging around our house, turns out he had very loving owners up the road that he went to at night/sporadically through the day...

I would still pop him along to the vets for a free scan for a microchip and I found Sids owner by popping a cheap safety collar on him with a note saying 'am I your cat? call [my number] as I have been there a lot'

as for keeping him in over night, try playing/tiring out just before bedtime, then a big meal for him to sleep off.


----------



## looby (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. The problem is, even if he plays and eats and falls asleep he always seems to wake up in the middle of the night. I guess it's just a question of changing his habits.

I'm taking him to the vet on Monday, so will find out if he has a chip, but am selfishly hoping he hasn't!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

If he is a semi feral he will look to night for hunting. My sf used to cry to go out regularly at about 21.00 but as she has got older she likes to stay in.

Have you tried putting a litter tray somewhere available for him during the night? He may ignore it - my sf does not use the 3 litters if have around the house for my 2 pedigree cats but prefers to go outside. This also may be the reason for your cat wanting to go outside in the early hours.


----------

